# My first trail ride!!



## sheawhittet (Oct 11, 2009)

I went on my first trail ride on Saturday!! My friend took me to Prague Lake (here in Oklahoma) and I had a blast!! I never knew that there was so much invelved. But it is an experiance that I cant do again soon enough. I loved riding up and downthe hills, some were pretty steep, and riding through the water. I cant waite to experiance more trails around the state! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I had my first trial ride not to long ago as well 
it is a great experiance however I didnt get to go through water hopefully next time lol which should be soon-ish


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Glad you had a good time


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Glad your first trail went so well. I love the trails, too.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Trail riding is my favorite. Glad you had so much fun. Hope you get to go again soon.


----------



## sheawhittet (Oct 11, 2009)

I am planning on going again this weekend...if the weather hold out..lol I used to ride rodeos and playdays when I was younger and I have found that as my body starts aging faster than my age the trails are more for me...I still get to see new places and I have learned that I like the hills and water..lol


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

Congrats! I hope to do the same tomorrow!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats and so glad you had a good time. I find trail riding to be such a blast! Red loves going up and down hills too! Post some pictures - I'd love to see them!!!


----------



## CarlyCole (Apr 19, 2010)

Trails are the best, especially when you're with a group of people who can make you laugh and carry a conversation for hours upon hours. My first official trail ride was for about 6 1/2 hours.. ouch! But it was awesome. Went riding yesterday too for about 4. I love it. Such a great way to spend time with friends/loved ones and of course, your horse!


----------

